# Canadian site has B9 Configurator now



## archrenov8 (Nov 22, 2003)

As always, Canada gets the configurator before US. I did a B9 Allroad build last night, and could not find a Full Paint option, regardless of which color I selected. I wonder if that was a mistake, or if that is unique to Canada.


----------



## MBMK7 (Oct 13, 2014)

Full paint option is not on the Canadian configurator, but it is on the dealer order guide ~$1,300 iirc


----------



## GTI_CH (Aug 24, 2001)

Its there, you just need to select progessiv or tecnik. Its not offered on the base model. It will force you to select one of the available colors for full paint finish. I'd wait to see one in person really. The last gen looked horrible with the full paint finish.


----------



## Finite (Jul 22, 2011)

Got to drive the demo car(the one they send ahead of allocations), last Saturday, and it was a great drive. My sister has the outgoing B8.5 AllRoad, so I have a good idea of what the old model drives like. It's a perfect car to get around town, hit the mountains or take a road trip in. The ride was comfortable, but never sloppy, and the transmission is fantastic as well. Me and the other sales people at the dealership felt it was quicker than the A4 B9 for some reason, but the engine is the same.

Lots of new handy features over the outgoing car too, like the automatic/retractable privacy shade in the back, the 360 camera when backing up, virtual cockpit, etc. It's quite a good package, but we have to wait for the A3 TDI silliness to end, before we can order one of these...unless the RS4 Avant comes to Canada, then we would really have some tough decisions to make.


----------

